

Google launches wedding planning site - prpon
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/more-i-dos-less-to-dos-wedding-planning.html

======
TamDenholm
Its not actually a wedding planning site, its just a collection of their
existing tools packaged together as a something you can use to plan your
wedding. Nothing new here but interesting marketing strategy nonetheless.

